# Bear Lake,Ontario



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Going with a group of 8 to Bear Lake in Ontario early this fall. Anyone out there taken this trip & fished these lakes? Just curious what to expect. Thanks


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

*People also ask


*



From Google...........

How many Bear Lakes in Ontario?
29 lakes
Bear Lake may refer to one of *29* lakes of that name in Ontario, Canada [[Many years ago fished in a Bear lake that was near Tilden lake about an hour above lake Nipissing]].


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Jo-Jo said:


> *People also ask*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly did not know that


----------



## Hammerdrill (Mar 22, 2017)

SICKOFIT said:


> Going with a group of 8 to Bear Lake in Ontario early this fall. Anyone out there taken this trip & fished these lakes? Just curious what to expect. Thanks


I have been to this place twice Bear Lake Wilderness Camp is that where you are going?


----------

